# 922024 Ariens



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)

I recently bought an Ariens 922024 at auction. Tecumseh HS40 motor. Overall good shape and it was well cared for by previous owner, needs some work on the carburetor. I noticed that there is no filter or cleaner on the air intake, is this normal for that model or do I need to find one? 

Thanks


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There should be an air box covering the carb with no air cleaner.


----------



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> There should be an air box covering the carb with no air cleaner.


Thanks, yes there is an airbox and I left that out. Good to know.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The filters are removed on most snow blowers, because of the chance that they may ice over.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 with db.


----------



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. That was my assumption but this is my first snow blower so I didn't know for sure.


----------



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tires are a little worn, and might slip when you use it. A good sign, is the amount of grease around the auger axle. This might mean that it has been lubed well in the past. I would grease it, and make sure that the augers are free from axle. 

And if you haven't I would recommend a drain and fill of the liquid lubes. I will let others chime in with the specifics of what you need.


----------



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. I plan to lube auger just need a grease gun. Plan to ask for one for birthday since long term forctas has two weeks of warm weather. Checked engine oil and transfer case oil and both look good. Engine oil was light brown. Belts are in good shape which surprised me as I figured if anything they would would worn. I am going to replace tires this weekend.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Shoot, by this summer, you'll be restoring it like the rest of us...


----------



## TFLHNDN (Jan 23, 2015)

So would $75 be a good buy?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

TFLHNDN said:


> So would $75 be a good buy?


As long as everything runs fine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Shoot, by this summer, you'll be restoring it like the rest of us...


I don't think so. Maybe just clean up that excess grease a little, possibly get new tires, a little paint where it's needed or just refinish the parts so they all match, check the moving parts to see what's loose and replace anything that needs attention and freshen up the engine.
OK, maybe.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't think so. Maybe just clean up that excess grease a little, possibly get new tires, a little paint where it's needed or just refinish the parts so they all match, check the moving parts to see what's loose and replace anything that needs attention and freshen up the engine.
> OK, maybe.


Yeah, that's what we all said, a long time ago.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

We all start the same way... touch up paint, clean carb, lube and plug. The we notice the machine all apart and putting it back near new hahaha


----------

